# Has Anyone Read This Book? "LOVING THE GAME: A GUIDE TO RETRIEVER TRAINING IN AN URBAN ENVIRONMENT.



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Has anyone read this book? Would you recommend it to others?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't find Niland to be urban enough in the book.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Happy Gilmore said:


> I didn't find Niland to be urban enough in the book.


So you sayin' don't judge a book or a field trial ("event") by its cover?

I mean, that could be the legendary lost city of the Aztecs just lacking appropriate urban "cover."

J. Marti, what's your review?

MG


----------



## P T Brown (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes ! Interesting reading.


----------



## jetterhead (Feb 19, 2014)

I liked it.


----------



## carol kachelmeyer (Nov 23, 2008)

J. Marti said:


> Has anyone read this book? Would you recommend it to others?
> View attachment 87212


----------



## Dave_Verbyla (Dec 10, 2018)

I just received this book and like it.
It is a quality hardback book, published in 2019. 200 pages.
The authors have successfully trained 10 field champions
and have over 50 years of training experience.

Table of Contents:
1) Early Memories
2) Finding a Special Pup
3) Basic Drills and Concepts to Understand
4) Intermediate Training
5) Advanced Training
6) Advanced Training Properties
7) Judges, Artists in Their Own Right
8) The Double Header Club
9) Shining Stars
10) Tips from Pros and Amateurs

Chapter 4) Intermediate Training :
Key Single Concepts
Head Swinging--Bear's Dilemma
Techniques to Improve Marking:

 Montana Marking Drill
 Sliding Y Drill
 Ghost Marking
 Enhancing Memory
Keno's Story

Chapter 5) Advanced Training:
Land Marking Skills

 Running Straight
 Long Marks
 Short Marks
 Retired Guns
 Increasing Momentum
Water Marking Skills

 Lining into the Water Drill
 Shoreline Marks
 Disassociated and Boat Marks
Blinds

 Lining
 Technical Blinds
 Advanced Land Casting
 Four Square Drill
 Water Blinds
 Advanced Water Casting Drill
 Conclusion


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Dave_Verbyla said:


> I just received this book and like it.
> It is a quality hardback book, published in 2019. 200 pages.
> The authors have successfully trained 10 field champions
> and have over 50 years of training experience.
> ...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dave_Verbyla said:


> I just received this book and like it.
> It is a quality hardback book, published in 2019. 200 pages.
> The authors have successfully trained 10 field champions
> and have over 50 years of training experience.
> ...


Dave

Could you be more specific? What did you like about it?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## Dave_Verbyla (Dec 10, 2018)

Ted Shih said:


> Dave
> 
> Could you be more specific? What did you like about it?
> 
> ...


I liked that the author's perspective from training in the San Diego area.
They describe drills that can be run most anywhere in the US that has a park, golf course, or farm pond.

I like that the authors have 50 years of experience, have judged the nationals,
and have produced 10 field champions.
Yet the book is so much more than just describing the authors training methods.

The book is not simply the author's perspective, but includes perspectives and drills of many others.
For example, in the Basics chapter they include "Sagacity" by Jerry Patopea
and Chris Ledford's "Come to Me Drill", Don Remein's "Montana Marking Drill".

The book is rich in history in terms of dogs and people.
For example, Rex Carr
"_During WWII, Rex was a Major.
His legs were shot up with shrapnel, to the degree that doctors recommended amputation.
Rex resisted, and asked for time for them to heal. He spent a year in an Army hospital,
mostly lying in bed. Afterwards, although his legs healed well enough for him to regain
their use, he often had pain. He said that time wasn't wasted because it forced him 
to reflect on what was important about life, and how he wanted to live it. He decided
to turn to animals because they had been a comfort to him as a child.

Once discharged, Rex went to an animal shelter and walked down the aisles of the
kennel there. He said that certain dogs seemed to call to him, so he selected a group
of all types and sizes and began to train them to perform onstage. One of his favorite
dogs was a funny-looking mutt named "Smiley" who became the star of the show. Rex
would tell him to "smile" and the dog would bare his teeth in a really comical way. As
a finale, Rex would offer $25 to anyone in the audience would could come onstage and
make Smiley smile..."_

History is in most chapters.
Chapter 9 titled "Shining Stars" highlights some people who have given so much to the sport:
Dennis Bath, Rex Carr, Dean Ellis, Robin Gulvin,Charlie & Yvonne Hays, Mary Howley,
Judy Rasmuson and John Russell.

My favorite chapter on training is Chapter 10: Tips from the Pros & Amateurs

The Noisy Dog by Randy Bohn
The Noisy Dog Going to the Line by Jay Phelps
Desperation by Cherylon Loveland
The Complicated Dog by Dana Brown Ister
Tones and Inflections by Don Remien
Understanding Conflict by Dave Rorem
Dogs Mature Differently by Andy Attar
For the Love of the Dog by Missy Bell
Using Video to be a Better Trainer by Pat Burns
Teaching Marking by Jim Gonia
Better Marking with the 80-20 Rule by Bill Hillman
Running to the Bird by Luann Pleasant
The Ten-Minute Drill by Larry Calvert
Circle Up by Linda Erwin
Pattern Blinds by Eric Fangrud
Freezing by Sharon Gierman
Freezing by John Henninger
Popping by Chris Hatch
The Wine Glass Theory by Pete Goodale
Securing the Basics By Andy Kahn
Foxtail Paranoia by Debi Nicholls
The Walk Up by Deb Ziegler

I also like the format of the book.
It is a big hardcover book (8.5 x 12") with large font.
Easy on the eyes with that large font and an easy read.
The font is so large I can easily read the text 24 inches away from my old tired eyes.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Great revue, Dave. A little more of my money out to Amazon.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks, Dave


now, what do you think based upon what you asked earlier Ted?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

After reading the description, I ordered the book also.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

fishduck said:


> After reading the description, I ordered the book also.


I also just ordered it.

Looking forward to reading it.

Chris


----------



## hurricanetriever (9 mo ago)

I have just finished reading this book and I definitely recommend it to everybody. Good book, I agree with you, guys. Last time I enjoyed a book this much was when I have read "the ungrateful refugee". I liked it so much that I have even read some essay ideas about immigration, its negative effects and so on, you can continue reading it on studydriver if you want. I will probably share some of my thoughts about this book as well, thank you so much for discovering this book for me!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Where is this book available? Besides AMZN?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Arnie


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Contact please.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Marvin S said:


> Contact please.


I would have gladly sent you one. They were placement trophies for a couple Niland trials. I've got three books in the 5th wheel down there.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Me too step brother. I would have gotten one but they cancelled the trial I was going to judge.
thanks


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I would have gladly sent you one. They were placement trophies for a couple Niland trials. I've got three books in the 5th wheel down there.


Get one to me. I'll gladly pay for it. I like to see what others do.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Marvin S said:


> Get one to me. I'll gladly pay for it. I like to see what others do.


It won't be until I go back down south to work on the ponds probably after Washington archery


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

That's fine. Let me know where to meet you. 
I have a few of Arnie's duck prints extra if I 
can find them, also presented as trophy's. 
if you would like them. Hopefully the book 
will be more helpful than the prints.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Marvin S said:


> That's fine. Let me know where to meet you.
> I have a few of Arnie's duck prints extra if I
> can find them, also presented as trophy's.
> if you would like them. Hopefully the book
> will be more helpful than the prints.


I have 3 or 4 in the 5th wheel as well. Lol


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I have 3 or 4 in the 5th wheel as well. Lol


We can have lunch & reminisce about the "Great One".


----------

